# I found your sock!



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

To the super-cool guys pulling the jet sled:
I couldn't help but notice your duck blind on the east end of Willard Spur. It was easy to see because it had trash all around it. How you ended up losing one of your socks is beyond me, but I picked it up for you, so if you need it back give me a call. I also noticed some blood on the ice around your blind, so I guess your Super X 3 1/2 BB shells must really do a number on those high fliers (yes, I saw you sky busting the day before). I also picked up your empty pack of Camels, your milk bottle, your orange peels and your empty hulls. Thanks for sharing the marsh with us.
Your pal, 
R


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow! Some people have no respect for anything, im sure that was just to much weight to haul back in with all the dead ducks and all. Thanks for picking it up and making it a little cleaner good in you.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice job on cleaning up after such pigs!!!! People like that should just go to the target range!!!


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

What a joke! I'm sure dirtbags like that can't use a computer so I guess they won't see this post. Too bad!


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

And the worst part is, it's not the last time they will do that. Thanks for being a good dude and picking it up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2011)

think that was the ***** ****** team;


edited by wyogoob


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

There's no snowmen it couldn't be them Klark, looks like a legit picture must of been Clint Calder but I thought he was locked up?

Good on you man for picking that up, it's sad to think the amount of stuff people leave in the marsh, just gives waterfowlers a bad name...


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I am really glad that you took the time to help keep the marsh clean. Last year before I started hunting out of a boat I would give my 4 yr old a plastic sack and he would go around and pick up empties. He enjoyed it and I thought of it as our way of helping out. I know that all of us loose the occasional item in the marsh or the empty flies off and can't find it but I will never understand all the trash that people leave out there. The bad part is that there are trash cans all over the WMAs so you don't even have to take the stuff home. Now I keep one of those little store plastic sacks with me and try and clean up when I see stuff, we even try and grab all the floating empties when motoring around. Sad. Once again thank you for picking there crap up!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Jackass tracks...


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

R-
Thanks for grabbing it for me. I will call you tonight to give you my address, if you wouldn't mind dropping it by my house for me. My right foot has been cold without it...

Seriously though, thanks for being such a staunch protector of our marshes and hobby, and taking so much of your time to carry the weight of others, and their lack of resposibility.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Not making light of the topic (thanks for taking the time R) but if that's as bad as it got boy we'd have a pristine marsh!!!

Here's a couple shots of four hours worth of clean up on the center dike at FB...


----------



## johnny (May 24, 2010)

Nice clean up Josh. Is that something you organized yourself or was it through the DWR? I see the same kind of garbage in the mountains. There are plenty of people who want to see the outdoors we enjoy so much closed that we don't need to help them along by littering everywhere.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

There's a lot of familiar faces in that picture! It was a morning well spent!
R


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Josh Noble said:


> Not making light of the topic (thanks for taking the time R) but if that's as bad as it got boy we'd have a pristine marsh!!!
> 
> Here's a couple shots of four hours worth of clean up on the center dike at FB...


We all need to be more like josh.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

You dont loose a sock unless you run out if toilet paper. Eew!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Josh Noble said:


> Not making light of the topic (thanks for taking the time R) but if that's as bad as it got boy we'd have a pristine marsh!!!
> 
> Here's a couple shots of four hours worth of clean up on the center dike at FB...
> 
> ...


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

martymcfly73 said:


> Josh Noble said:
> 
> 
> > Not making light of the topic (thanks for taking the time R) but if that's as bad as it got boy we'd have a pristine marsh!!!
> ...


I second that motion.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

Dustin Richardson said:



> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you didn't break your arm patting yourself on the back... :roll:
> ...


This thread goes from picking up trash, to the haters making worthless comments! Why be like that guys??


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

They would rather start stupid posts about losing a dog and make fun of..... :roll: 

Good on the trash R it amazes me how much I see out there and how little really gets picked up..


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Josh Noble said:


> Not making light of the topic (thanks for taking the time R) but if that's as bad as it got boy we'd have a pristine marsh!!!
> 
> Here's a couple shots of four hours worth of clean up on the center dike at FB...


Josh thinking another day out of doing that is need.Nice job R for picking up that trash. it drives me nuts when people leave there trash every where.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Well...while I'm patting myself on the back I might as well beat my chest a little. :lol: 
Another marsh clean up hosted by the UMMA held in cache valley.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Another picture of familiar faces. Way to go guys. There is a certain satisfaction gained by doing a good deed like participating in a marsh clean-up, and it also serves as a personal reminder to be tidy when out in our marshes. 
R


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

What a shame people treat any public land like that. Perhaps if someone claims that sock it should be returned with a couple bars of soap included


----------



## Zach Hedrick (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey R, was this blind by chance on the north end of a mudflat in a strip of salt cedar? Just curious...


----------



## Skye Hansen (Mar 23, 2009)

I am always surprised when I look at these pictures as to what is left in the marsh. There are things in these picture that sure leave you scratching your head. 
Also, anyone who goes out and helps clean up the marsh deserves a pat on the back. Thanks guys for helping clean up after some of these slobs.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

**** you Josh Noble, you guys dug up my One Man Pit Blind. Put that back where you found it! Why can't you just leave stuff that doesn't belong to you alone!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

swbuckmaster said:


> You dont loose a sock unless you run out if toilet paper. Eew!


Ha ha I was thinking the same thing


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

He totally wiped his ass with that sock.


----------

